# Is there anyone who uses or has used a crossbow?



## chrisjordan (Oct 14, 2021)

Is anyone using a crossbow on pastures? I was also considering pasture Gard. I appreciate the fact that you may cut 14 days after application. 24D is equal to 30 days. Cimarron lasted 37 days. I'd want to spray this week and trim in a few weeks. They appeared to be appropriate for my circumstance.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I use crossbow on my fence lines, it's very expensive to use on a pasture because of the amount that's required. For pastures I use Grazon Next. Crossbow is very effective and you'll start to see a fast kill, but I think Grazon has wider coverage than Crossbow. Crossbow is going to be more effective against woody brush though.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I use pasture guard if there's stuff 24D alone won't get. And I second what Josh said crossbow is the best thing on woody's. Down here everyone feeds hay and grazes row crop fields off season so grazon is off limits.


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

I have used Crossbow for years. No grazing restrictions for horses. Works very well and good for the woody plants that invade the fencerows. It is one of the only things that will kill poison hemlock....when sprayed very early.


----------



## chrisjordan (Oct 14, 2021)

Edd in KY said:


> I have used Crossbow for years. No grazing restrictions for horses. Works very well and good for the woody plants that invade the fencerows. It is one of the only things that will kill poison hemlock....when sprayed very early.


That's Amazing


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

chrisjordan said:


> That's Amazing


I was fighting an infestation of poison hemlock around barns, fencerows, and roadsides. Nothing seemed to really kill it when it got a bit of growth. I read that we were spraying it too late, that we needed to hit it in February and March in KY. That seemed crazy....February and March are pretty cold here and often below freezing. But I was tired of the stuff. So I consulted with a very smart local commercial sprayer and he suggested that I wait for an unusually warm (and rare) day time temp of about 60F. Usually at this point my sprayer is winterized, but I got it hooked up and ready and when that rare warm day happened the hemlock was green as grass, even though it was the middle of our winter. The kill was almost 100%. And I did not get much second growth later on in the season. Was I surprised...you bet. Will I do it again...You bet. The key is to spray really really early, before you think it can work....it can.


----------



## Mellow (Jun 22, 2015)

Crossbow is expensive 2-4,d with some Triclopyr mixed in. If you want to kill woody plants just buy Remedy(triclopyr).


----------



## chrismark91 (Dec 3, 2021)

Hello, So, I bought a Bear Intense last night, and tonight I put it to the test. I spent nearly an hour filming it simply to get a sense of its subtleties check here.

First and foremost, I adore it. It's a tad hefty, but it's a beast to send down range at 400FPS. At our park, we have a little foam target, and I didn't miss once at 30 yards.

I do have one question for all of you crossbow shooters: do you ever shoot without the scope? My crossbow arrived with a 4x-32 scope, which appears to be quite common on most crossbows. I don't mind, but I don't use any sights or pins on my recurve, and I like the challenge of sighting my shots. What are your thoughts on the matter?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

chrismark91 said:


> Hello, So, I bought a Bear Intense last night, and tonight I put it to the test. I spent nearly an hour filming it simply to get a sense of its subtleties check here.
> 
> First and foremost, I adore it. It's a tad hefty, but it's a beast to send down range at 400FPS. At our park, we have a little foam target, and I didn't miss once at 30 yards.
> 
> I do have one question for all of you crossbow shooters: do you ever shoot without the scope? My crossbow arrived with a 4x-32 scope, which appears to be quite common on most crossbows. I don't mind, but I don't use any sights or pins on my recurve, and I like the challenge of sighting my shots. What are your thoughts on the matter?


???????. You on the wrong forum there bud. Here we talk about hay and this thread is specific to crossbow HERBICIDE.

Sorry should have started out with welcome to Haytalk


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Lol

Weed control at the range. Dang stick weed.


----------

